# Bowhunter Education Course



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

There will be a Bowhunter Education Course March 6th and 7th. This is a two day course Noon to 6:30 both days at the Pearland Bass Pro Shop.

To Pre-register or for more information you can contact:
Dennis Williams
281-682-7188


----------



## 1976Bronc (Apr 2, 2007)

Thankyou! I need this so I can put in for some draw hunts.
Ill be calling sometime this week.


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

1976Bronc said:


> Thankyou! I need this so I can put in for some draw hunts.
> Ill be calling sometime this week.


You're Welcome.

You also make a good point that some folks might not know. A lot of the public lands are starting to require this if you are going to bowhunt. Folks need to check because there is no grandfather clause for this course. There are also a lot of States that also require this course for you to be able to bowhunt. Good course and not a bad way to spend a weekend now that football and hunting season are over.


----------



## peelin' drag (Oct 21, 2005)

That is perfect. We will be in Houston for the stock show that weekend. Appreciate the heads up.


----------

